# Isabelle



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Isabelle was a dog, more or less. And I shall never see her like again.
Esquire's Love Me Forever - "Isabelle." 7/10/2010-9/27/2021

Isabelle was a complicated life. In my mind she was the reincarnated soul of a marine rescue dog named Chelsea. This time around was difficult for her. Far from being a show dog, she was our puppy mill rescue, who suffered from bilateral hip dysplasia and bilateral elbow dysplasia. Her whole life was pain. But she never complained, was always stoic, and was the finest, gentlest, most beautiful soul in the house, and she was the matriarch of the family.

I'm missing her very badly today. I like to think she is finally able to move on.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet girl. I'm sorry for your heartache. May she be running in heaven free of pain and full of joy.

I love the mud photo. She looks like she had a kind heart and spirit. I'm glad you have such a wonderful painting of her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Isabelle was beautiful, very sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## Solveigh_says (Nov 18, 2021)

I am so sorry. I lost my girl Emmy on Monday. She had a recurring bout of Valley Fever. It hurts so bad to let them go when they are as close to perfect as we see on earth. Sending internet hugs!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss of Isabelle. It's clear she was more than just a dog to you. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, what a beautiful girl she just radiated love and kindness.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss. The pictures show you gave her a very happy life despite the pain she lived with.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh, sweetie, you gave her ALL she could have hoped for, in a home. You saved her life. And she gave you the passion to fight against the puppy factories that don't care even a little bit about the puppies they crank out without even a thought about the pain those puppies live with. 
(((hugs)))


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Isabelle.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. 💜


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Dana. What wonderful memories you have of her!
Jules


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry to hear of your loss of Isabelle. What a story/life she shared with you. Sending you and yours my condolences.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Isabella's time to leave you came. It does not matter whether they are champions or pets, losing them hurts all the same. You clearly gave her a wonderful life, full of love and caring. She could not have come back to a better home. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

All the love she gave you is there in your heart. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m so sorry. Sometimes there are dogs who just march deep into our souls and stay there and it’s usually the ones who do need extra everything. My Aussie was a reactive mess to most people and she only loved me and my husband and feared every other human…and I still miss her every.single.day. And it’s been six years next week.

Your girl sounds very, very special in all of the best ways. I’m so sorry she had to leave you.


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

So sorry for your loss of Isabelle. Love her photos especially the one in the mud, great pic, having fun in the mud.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just seeing this. So very sorry for the loss of Isabelle. She was lovely. Godspeed, gentle Isabelle.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. I love those pictures. She must have given you a run for your money.


----------

